# i got a bfp



## zoehamp

hiya just thought i start a new thread because i didnt knw , lol. but yer i got a bpf about an hour ago, so that should put me to 4weeks and 5days, lol. do any of you knw any good places to get pregnancy tickers frm. i hope there will be more of you joinin me with the bpf this month. good luck and :dust::dust:
:dust::dust:
:dust::dust: 
to you all x x x


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!!


----------



## Sinead

:happydance::headspin: Congrats:headspin::happydance:


----------



## zoehamp

thank you girls


----------



## Samo

congratulations! have a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## tinkerbell123

That great news Happpy and healthy 9 months hun xx:hugs:
Did you test before today?? xx


----------



## BeachPrincess

WOW!!! CONGRATS, HUN!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::baby:


----------



## dannyboygirl

:hugs:congrats to ya:hugs:


----------



## zoehamp

tinkerbell123 said:


> That great news Happpy and healthy 9 months hun xx:hugs:
> Did you test before today?? xx



thank you all, and i didnt test b4 2day, because i actually thought my af was goin to start because of the pains i was gettin, but then i was sick and my sore boobs kept getting worser and bigger,


----------



## Anababe

Congrats hun!

your ticker says CD5.. was af late when you tested? Im 4 days late now.. hope im joining you soon! (and all the other girls waiting for their BFP's :D)

Have a happy and healthy pregnancy hun!

xxx


----------



## Anababe

oo sorry i remember your other thread now saying you was late lol

xx


----------



## zoehamp

yer i was due af on the 3rd of april, but after i missed it the first day sumin was telling me that i was, so i held out because when i was preg with my daughter i actually tested positive wen i was 14 days late and that was only a really faint line so i thought id wait it out, but i tested 2night and it wasnt the same coulor as control line but it was a nice clear positive line, so i hope you will get your bpf, then you baby would be due day after mine, lol. hope all goes well.


----------



## superp123

Congrats!!! Lots of :hugs: and here's to a hh 9! 
Best wishes, 
P


----------



## Mynxie

congrats


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## bellazucca

And a big fat CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! 
I also got a BFP this morning! I look forward to sharing the next 9 months chatting :)


----------



## bird24

CONGRATS!!! WELL DONE LADIES! XX


----------



## Rumpskin

Hey Zoe, congrats, great news xx


----------



## maz

Congrats girlies ...


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congratulations! xXx


----------



## suzan

Congratulations!!


----------



## Belle

congratulations. xx


----------



## wishing4ababy

congratulations. :hugs:


----------



## Lazy Leo

Congrats girls!


----------



## SJK

congrats :headspin: :happydance: xx


----------



## HAYS

congrats hun
xx


----------



## polo_princess

Aww congrats!!


----------



## Stephanie16

yay congrats! xx


----------



## louisaL

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Dee_H

Congratulations..have a great 9 months!:hugs:


----------



## Helen_26

Congratulaions hun.


----------



## fifi83

Congratulation on your BFP x


----------



## tansey

Great news, best of luck for the rest of your 9 months! :dust:


----------



## zoehamp

bellazucca said:


> And a big fat CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!
> I also got a BFP this morning! I look forward to sharing the next 9 months chatting :)

congrats, so how far gone are you, have a happy and healthy nine mths


----------



## FunnyBunny

Congratulations to both of you.

:happydance:


----------



## diva4180

Congratulations! xx


----------



## _Alice_

Congratulations sweetie x


----------

